# GIMP vs. Acorn



## etanico (Apr 24, 2011)

When I still had a PC, I was an avid user of the GIMP. I installed it on my Mac when I got this computer. But it's a much bigger hassle than it was on my Toshiba.
I'm considering purchasing Acorn, while it's still $30.
However, I know it doesn't have all the tools and features as GIMP. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I have never heard of Acorn. What issues do you have with The Gimp? I use it all the time.


----------

